

How many applicants applied for Summer 2012 Bootcamp? - rajdesai225

Any insight as to how many companies applied into Y Combanitor this summar?  I just applied for my company agiftidea.com and wanted to find out more about the process.
======
kkt262
Several thousand companies applied. About 3% will get in.

~~~
rajdesai225
okay - thanks :)

------
rajdesai225
Has anyone gotten their interview calls yet?

